# Testing My New Samsung S800 ....



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi All, havent post for a while. Lots of work theese last couple of weeks. Many exhibitions this time of year, worked a few days at Photokina, KÃ¶ln and made a "hot" deal on a new (old model) camera at the fair.

Any of you guys been to Papa Joes?







Great place endeed









Well, Im trying to learn my new camera, most of the pics is taken in the auto mode.

Easy to work with and result is OK i think.

My Aquatimer 3536-002



















A pic of the "push" down bezel, notice the space betveen the case and the bezel.










A "light" lume shot










And finally the wrist pic










Thanks for looking!

~jacob


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

* indeed*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Jacob.









I still use my little Samsung V4 from time to time.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Nice Jacob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul,

Have you seen the NV10? The camera of the year, Looks like a small Leica









Take care

~j


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like its working just fine 







,love the bezel on that watch,it looks so well made.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some great photo's of a tasty piece


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for input guys!

Take care

j


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great photos









That lume shot is my fave


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's one of the most handsome divers watches I've every seen.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Stan said:


> That's one of the most handsome divers watches I've every seen.


Thanks Stan









j


----------

